# Garage 3rd Stall Tarp Partitioned Workshop



## maduro (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is my insulated 3rd garage stall workshop that has been partitioned by a poly tarp. I live in Minnesota and I was able to work in my garage even in January this year when it was -10 F. I have a couple of electric heaters from Sam's and was able to get it up to 40-50 F. Enough for my fingers to be comfortable. I only wore a light jacket.

The partition was custom made from http://www.tarpsonline.com. It is a 10mil polytarp with fiberglass strings embedded and is good for cold temperatures. They custom cut it for me to exact size and I screwed in 2×4s to mount the tarp along the sides and top. The tarp cost me about $130. I had 3 heavy duty zippers sown in by a local tarp repair shop. That cost another $80. The reason for 3 zippers is that the two close ones is for a door and if I need something large moved between the stalls, I can unzip all three zippers.

Here is the exact tarp I purchased:
http://www.tarpsonline.com/tarps/polyclear.aspx

I called them and asked for a custom sized tarp. It was only be a few dollars more. Also, I didn't ask but I think they could have sown the zippers in for me as well.


----------



## Maximum (Jan 28, 2017)

Maduro, good idea. I can't see if the tarp goes all the way to the ceiling. If so, it should keep the wife happy if there's no sawdust on her car.


----------



## maduro (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, it goes to the ceiling. There is a 2×4 running the top length which the tarp is secured to.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Can't resist…

sown=the seeds were sown in the freshly tilled soil.

sewn=the zippers were sewn into the fabric by a skilled seamstress.

OK, a third one

sone=the bathroom exhaust fan had a sone rating of 29.

Sorry for the distraction. Nice set up. Can't imagine heating a workshop up there.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a very workable setup! You might add some insulation above and around the door to prevent heat loss there. From the pics it looks like just exposed studs there. Just a suggestion. Good Luck, Work Safely and Have Fun!


----------



## maduro (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeup…the tarp goes up to the ceiling which has been insulated and finished. The other two stalls have open unfinished ceiling.


----------

